# Speaking English in Malaysia



## kelfish

Hi,

Can anybody come back to me with their opinion on English speaker generally in Malaysia. I have visited before but most of the people I spoke with the associated to tourism in one way or another. Do most Malaysian people speak English well(My Malay is non-existant)? Are there a higher percentage of people who speak English well in KL in comparison to other large towns and cities in Malaysia or is KL lagging behind.

Your views and experiences would be most appreciated.


----------



## lorgnette

kelfish said:


> Hi,
> _
> Do most Malaysian people speak English well? _
> Yes, Malaysia is Asia's best kept secret in language barriers and religion harmony. Due to a shrewd initiative, the Malaysian educational system is dual and tri-lingual with English taught as second and Mandarin as third language.
> 
> First impression of foreigners who never visited is that Malaysia is a Muslim country and Malay is prime language. In reality, Islam is official religion but there are many freely practicing religions living in harmony. An unusual common practice is Open house when during Hari Raya, Chinese New Year, Deepavali and Christmas, visitors are openly welcomed into strangers' homes.
> This is unique in Malaysia.
> 
> Similarly, Malay is official language but locals speak English, Mandarin, a few Chinese dialects, Indian and indigenous languages as well. The ease in languages, blending into the various lifestyle, western cuisine availability, affordable cost of living and friendly smiles have created a strong foundation- and made MM2H program extremely successful over the years.
> 
> _Are there a higher percentage of people who speak English well in KL in comparison to other large towns and cities in Malaysia._
> 
> Yes, in capitals of each state and metro KL there will have higher job opportunities/ more offices where English is used often. In fact Malaysia has many older and younger generation locals -- UK or US or Australian undergrads -and postgrads in their general/ corporate offices and ministerial levels.


----------



## anneteoh

kelfish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody come back to me with their opinion on English speaker generally in Malaysia. I have visited before but most of the people I spoke with the associated to tourism in one way or another. Do most Malaysian people speak English well(My Malay is non-existant)? Are there a higher percentage of people who speak English well in KL in comparison to other large towns and cities in Malaysia or is KL lagging behind.
> 
> Your views and experiences would be most appreciated.


Hi again.
You shouldn't need to worry about anyone speaking English in Malaysia. It's still the main lingua franca in Malaysia; I noticed that even the PM and most mainstream Malaysians speak excellent English when I was in Sg last year.

Malay is an easy language to learn and it sounds lovely too. You can find some good books for learning Malay in the main bookshops. Get a copy and start practising among family members, friends and strangers -

Selamat pagi 
Bail kah?
Apa khabar?
Terimah kaseh
Hari ini sangat panas
Saya suka hujan
Nama apa?
Nama saya ia lah kelfish 
Suka/ tidak suka
Selamat tinggal...

Have fun. 
In the cities - KL, Penang, Malacca, etc the main straits places, almost everyone speaks English; or you can always turn to others to help translate. Malaysians are warm and friendly people, eager to oblige, well, mostly. 
In small towns and kampongs, there'll definitely be some who speak English and if you're stuck among a crowd of native tongue speakers, someone will find an English speaker to translate.

Hope this helps.


----------

